# New Ava and Sig.



## Verocity (Feb 16, 2007)

I like it how about yall?


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks good, love the sig...
.. as far as the avatar goes.. if that's you, you should start eating some nice healthy RED MEAT...

..you're lookin' a little gray.


hmmm... I'm thinkin about something. brb


----------



## Verocity (Feb 16, 2007)

Argh. Trying to fix the border on my sig...

Edit: yeah im not liking the avatar either.


----------



## Verocity (Feb 16, 2007)

There its got some color now and I look emo, lol but im not. ill work with it some more tomorrow, but Im loving the sig alot. Anyway thanks for the input!


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah, lovin the sig.

Here's the only thing that was buggin' me, I just love those tiny lines!


----------



## jumpman17 (Feb 16, 2007)

Ava file size limit is 25 KB and sig limit is 50 KB


----------



## Verocity (Feb 16, 2007)

Ill take care of that too, sorry forgot to check.


----------



## jumpman17 (Feb 16, 2007)

You look exactly like someone I know...

*EDIT:* The right age too...and the same timezone...


----------



## Verocity (Feb 16, 2007)

Um. Do you live in Georgia?


----------



## jumpman17 (Feb 16, 2007)

Nope, Indiana. I was starting to creeped out though.


----------



## Verocity (Feb 16, 2007)

lol ok, my avatar will probley change im not liking it, but all the sizes are correct now. signing off..


----------



## mcbey (Feb 16, 2007)

NO YOUR AVATAR IS *25.62* TOO BAD. YOU FAIL!!!!

J/K

Sig is really kool, avatar not so much!
Let's just say in my country they would be crazy over the sig......


----------



## Verocity (Feb 17, 2007)

Sorry to bring up an old thread but what are yoru opinions on this avatar? I dont know who to use for my avatar such a hard decission..


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 17, 2007)

Prefer it to the other one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Liking the sig too.
(The thread's not that old, a couplea days is fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 17, 2007)

I liked your old (skeletal) avatar, but that's just me.


----------



## Verocity (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks I am liking it more than the older one, but not as much as my sexy sig.

Edit: oh my old dry bones one, yeah I thought I looked kind of evil though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im thinking of putting it back though cause it was kind of my 'trademark'. And it would go nicely with the sig.

Edit 2: I may just leave the new background and but Drybones on the new background kind of like my older one but with a nice newer background.


----------



## Verocity (Feb 17, 2007)

There hows that?


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 17, 2007)

Even better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I didn't know there was a skeletal one before, I'd only seen the photo and Link ones.)


----------



## Verocity (Feb 17, 2007)

Yeah, that was my first one, except now it has a new background like on my sig and a white outer glow.

Edit: Typo!


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 18, 2007)

Excellent... just the way I like it.


----------

